# Romano Family Dinner



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Okay Puff, here's the pictures. Great tasting tri tips & sausage.

http://img239.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 33h3e.smil


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Like I said BEFORE!
Awesome Nick!!!!
What kind of wine? :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Wine??? thats my wifes. I had a Killians Irish Red to drink. The sausage came from Trader Joes, Mushroom Asiago & Spinach, Fontina & Roasted Garlic. The sausage was outragous!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Wine??? thats my wifes. I had a Killians Irish Red to drink. The sausage came from Trader Joes, Mushroom Asiago & Spinach, Fontina & Roasted Garlic. The sausage was outragous!


Here we go with the crappy beer again


----------



## Griff (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Here we go with the crappy beer again



You know Puff, as much as it disturbs me to find that I agree with you, but most of the guys on this board do drink crappy beer. 

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what doe's Mr. Griff drink? 8-[
It really disturbs you that you agree with me :-(


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 10, 2006)

PORN!

That looks awesome Nick! Bon Appetite. LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2006)

Food looks great Nick!!! Pic's look like they're from a magazine!


----------



## Griff (Apr 10, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff, I usually drink local microbrews. Alaskan Amber most often.

Griff


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 11, 2006)

Nick, Outsatnding dinner.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 13, 2006)

Nick, slide show was great. Food looked even better.


----------

